# watery CM - early pregnancy



## Angelmarie

Sorry in advance for TMI!!!

I posted this in the TTC section but thought I would try it here too...? 

This morning I woke up to find I have lots of watery discharge... made my jamas quite wet! I did a pg test with FMU and its negative though I am still only 9 dpo... My CP position is still very high, closed and soft...

I was just wondering if any of you ladies know if this is a good sign? I have heard that an increase in creamy CM is supposed to be apparent in early pregnancy but not watery...?

Hope somebody can help!? :hugs:


----------



## Angeldust

Hi There 
Watery cm is the start of ovulation it should start to be stretchy very soon so look out for this , 

xxx


----------



## lilmomof3

hey hun this is weird cuz if you go to my ttc journal you will see that i woke up one morning soaked in watery cm . i know i didnt pee myself lol well it ended up i got my bfp.. so i hope this is good news for you hun. my cervix also stayed realy high. but i know alot of women will say you cannot go by it but hope its a good sign for you.. wish you luck


----------



## **angel**

not sure hun jus know i had and have loads of ewcm so goodluck xxxxx


----------



## everhopeful

Hi,

Yes, I had lots of CM and still do!! feels like you are 'leaking!'

Hope you get your :bfp: soon!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LongRoadAhead

Im not sure as i dont chart my CM, anything different to YOU could be a sign, every single woman has different symptoms, Some dont even have any.
The only way your going to know is re-test in a few days or so
X


----------



## rinkydink

Hi hun,

I had loads today ... had just been to the loo and suddenly it all came out (sorry if tmi) so had to go back again :rofl:

Im 13DPO and got my 100% BFP yesterday.

Good luck hun :hug:


----------



## Noonie

Hope you get your :bfp: real soon.


----------



## Happy

I'm 17 weeks and I get watery discharge it feels as though I have wet myself! I had a negative pregnancy test the first time I tested, I left it 4 days and got my BFP, fingers crossed for you.


----------



## applegirl

yep- getting lots of lotion-y CM. good luck! Hope you get your :bfp:!


----------



## Angelmarie

Thanks for your input ladies! Im still hopeful then! :happydance:
I will re test in a few days :happydance:

Hopefully I will see you in First trimester chat soon!!!! 

Thanks again :hugs:


----------

